# SGH-I777UCLD4



## lqhorochi (Apr 23, 2012)

Here we have a leaked build for those Galaxy S II owners on the AT&T network with an SGH-I777. The build is an Android 4.0.3 Ice Cream Sandwich update built on April 14th of last month. It does contain an update for the bootloader. Thankfully, our anonymous source leaked us the file in the form of an Odin One Click executable. To install this, you must have an AT&T Samsung Galaxy S II (not Skyrocket). Enter download mode and click "start" on the installer. That's all it takes. Enjoy!

*WARNING: We are not responsible for any software or hardware problems caused by these files.*

*CWM ROM with Root(Password:5tupid):**http://115.com/file/dpab0bme*

*Odin ROm Full**(Password:5tupid)**:**http://115.com/file/anpcb2mw*

*Download*:*I777UCLD4_OneClick_943bb6cb1d5fe44e82e9a9ede4678d2c.exe*


----------

